
Show HN: Hyperlog – Modern Resume for Developers - BrainBuzzer
https://hyperlog.io
======
BrainBuzzer
Hello everyone! This is Aditya. For past couple of months, I have been working
on Hyperlog which helps you build the modern type of resume. The main
motivation behind this was that unlike other professions such as
Artist/Photographers where they can show their portfolios, developers do not
have any such platform. So we help you build the portfolio by doing the
complete code analysis of your public Git repositories. We build your
portfolio page and you can host this on your own custom domain too.

We are still in early stages of testing out the product, so please feel free
to contact me about anything.

